# Which grinder



## f001 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a classic and aeropress and need a new grinder.

My current Krups burr (which seems to deliver quite consistent grinds) gave me a leccy shock the other day - the cover is off - it enables me to adjust it finely, but I do have to hold the top burr when it's grinding. It was a good shock, my bicep twitched and I got quite excited!

Wife not happy, she said it's a strange way to get the go ahead for a new grinder.....

Acaso i-mini 250w non doser or rocky non doser or mignon??

Anyway, I really like mignon's bulk and shape, but bit pricey - top of my budget. I read the bb review and they really like it, but the acaso is cheaper.

Is the rocky better or about the same as the mignon, seem to be available at roughly same price???

Ta....


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

How about something of the for sale section, either one of these?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26510-Eureka-Mignon-Mk2-in-Chrome-for-Sale-%A3217-delivered

or http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26443-2011-Mazzer-Mini-Doser-with-hopper

I believe both still available

Russ


----------



## f001 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'd seen them and a rocky too, but I wondered whether there's much difference between them or at this price point is it personal preference???


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

This Mazzer Super Jolly was recently advertised on the forum, this grinder would take your coffee to a whole new level plus its bomb proof & last for ever!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25490-Mazzer-Super-Jolly-modded-big-and-micro-hopper-grounds-tray-%A3225

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25490-Mazzer-Super-Jolly-modded-big-and-micro-hopper-grounds-tray-%A3225/page3


----------

